# macOS High Sierra "System" braucht über 50GB



## SA1278 (19. November 2017)

*macOS High Sierra "System" braucht über 50GB*

Moin moin...
Mein MacBook Pro Mitte 2010 hat eine 120GB SSD von der ca. 55GB von "System" eingenommen werden.
Meine Time Machine Backups sind extern, also kann es das nicht sein.
Muss ich wirklich das OS neu installieren? Wenn ja, kann man High Sierra irgendwie auf einen USB stick oder so kopieren? Sonst müsste ich von 10.5.8 Leopard auf High sierra updaten...
Kennt sich jemand mit dieser Art von Problem aus?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2017)

*AW: macOS High Sierra "System" braucht über 50GB*



SA1278 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit dieser Art von Problem aus?
> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


Frag mal hier nach: Macwelt Forum .


----------



## dreadkopp (19. November 2017)

*AW: macOS High Sierra "System" braucht über 50GB*

Normal ist das definitv nicht.

Neuinstallalation vom Stick geht problemlos, sofern du nicht alles neu einrichten willst sondern danach wieder das Timemachinebackup einspielen, wirst du dir wahrscheinlich das Problem direkt wieder hereinholen.

Interessanter wäre zu wissen, was genau da überhaupt soviel Platz wegnimmt.

Analysiere das mal bitte mit z.B: GrandPerspective: GrandPerspective


----------



## Hatuja (19. November 2017)

*AW: macOS High Sierra "System" braucht über 50GB*

Der Speicherplatz, der dort als "System" markiert ist, ist nicht gleichzusetzten mit dem fürs Betriebssystem. Bei mir sind z.Z. fast 390GB als System markiert.
Alles, was nicht in Benutzerverzeichnissen liegt oder MacOS auf unerwartete Dateien stößt oder du aufgrund von fehlenden Berechtigungen nicht in Verzeichnisse schauen kannst, oder, oder, oder... sind das für MacOS "System"-Dateien.

Schau dir mal das Tool OmniDiskSweeper an: More Software - The Omni Group
Dort kannst du dir anschauen, was tatsächlie wie viel Speicherplatz belegt.

Außerdem ist MacOS beim Freigeben von SSD-Speicher immer etwas, ...sagen wir "träge". Wenn du also grad erst einiges an Dateien gelöscht hast, lass den Mac einfach mal eine ganze Weile laufen (kein Stand-By), irgendwann (machmal auch erst nach mehreren Stunden)  gibt MacOS dann tatsächlich erst den Speicher frei.

Zu Time Machine: Time Machine legt, um eine durchgängige Histoie anlegen zu können, die Snapshots auf die lokale Platte, wenn das reguläre Zielmeduim (ext. Festplatte oder TimeCapsule) nicht angeschlossen ist.
Erst wenn du das Zielmeduim irgendwann anschließt, werden die Snapshots übertragen und danach von der lokalen Platte gelöscht. Zum Abschalten hier mal reinlesen: Disable Time Machine Local Backups in Mac OS X Lion

Was meinst du mit:


> Muss ich wirklich das OS neu installieren? Wenn ja, kann man High Sierra  irgendwie auf einen USB stick oder so kopieren? Sonst müsste ich von  10.5.8 Leopard auf High sierra updaten...


Du kannst ein USB-Installations-Medium erstellen, eine Anletung dazu gibt es hier: Startfahiges Installationsprogramm fur macOS erstellen - Apple Support


----------

